

Going to a Trade Show (2004) - gus_massa
http://www.ericsink.com/bos/Trade_Shows.html

======
SwellJoe
Nice timing. We're getting ready for OSCON this coming week; our first trade
show. So, I guess actually it's a week or two late, since we don't have time
to change anything at this point. Nonetheless, an interesting read.

We're keeping it super-cheap; even with 500 T-shirts, two nice and huge
banners, a projector and giant screen (80" diagonal), a nice printed quick
reference card to give away, and paying someone to help us out with the booth
(not a "booth babe", though she is cute) since there's only two of us who can
be in town for the event, we're coming in well under $10k, including the cost
of renting the booth. Of course, the fact that it's local is a big help. No
travel expenses to factor in.

